# Nana had Twins



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Nana had twins today a buck and a blued doe....... The first ones born on our Ranch so they are Adam and Eve


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Mama and babies are doing well


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are precious..Congrats:welcome:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! They are adorable  Love the names , lol.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on your first kids! They are beautiful, and I LOVE the names! Who's who?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Never mind, I just noticed the blue eyes! She's gorgeous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

Awwe congratulations!!!! Happy kidding


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable and I love the names!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

adorable


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

so precious


----------



## pipintosh (Apr 22, 2014)

Gorgeous, congratulations. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

We all thought that since they are the first born on our ranch and they were a boy then a girl well then it had to be Adam and Eve  thanks y'all they are just so stinkin cute! Love em bunches


----------

